# FRX Geometrie / Tuning



## der_erce (12. September 2012)

Hi Leute,

mit meinem FRX steigert sich mein Wissensdurst auf alles was mit dem Bike zusammenhängt. Fahrwerkssetup, Bremsen, Technik, Service...der ganze Kram eben...auch über das FRX hinweg zu grundlegenden Sachen, die ich ggf. auch auf men Speci-Enduro übertragen kann.

Ich hab ein paar grundsätzliche Fragen und hoffe, vielleicht auch für zukünftige FRXler, dass hier ein paar nette Sachen zusammenkommen. Eine persönliche, aber veröffentlichte, Wissenssamlung eben. Ich hoffe niemand hat was dagegen. (auch wenn es sich vielleicht mit dem aktuellen Seen on Trail - Fred beißen könnte)

Als erstes meine Frage zum Trackflip. Haut ihr jedesmal wenn Ihr die Schrauben zuzieht wieder Loctite drauf? Hat das nicht irgendwann mal extreme Rückstände drin? Sollte man da irgendwann mal evtl mit nem Gewindeschneider das Gewinde innen "sauberschneiden"? Wie sieht es mit der Tretlagerhöhe aus? Ändert sich diese bei Änderung des Flips? Wenn ja, um wieviel?

Auf der FRX Seite unter Geometrie sehe ich zwar einen Punkt mit Offset, der mit 10/20 angegeben ist, allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung was das sein soll. Millimeter? Wann ist es 10 wan 20? Offset von wieviel? Weiß das jemand? (Hat es vielleicht was mit den Varianten der FRX zu tun? 200mm DoubleCrown vs 180 mm Singlecrown??)

Zudem dachte ich mir, haue ich mal die PDFs rein, die ihr gepostet habt oder ich so gefunden hab. Viel ists nicht, aber vielleicht wirds ja noch mehr.

Achso...und nochmal:

Trackflip Hi = 65° = agiles Setup für alpines, technisches Terrain       /// Tretlageroffset = 20mm
Trackflip Lo = 64° = laufruhig für schnelle Trails und große Sprünge  /// Tretlageroffset = 10mm

"Tour" und FR 185mm
FRX und DH 203mm

Cane Creek-Double Barrel
Double Barrel - Manual

Double Barrel Coil Tuning and Setup

FOX-Tech-Center

Seite um die richtige Federhärte zu ermitteln (CCDB und Fox Van RC)

FRX Flashzone 2012




FRX Dropzone 2012




FRX Rockzone 2012




FRX Speedzone 2012




FRX Playzone 2012





Lagermaße am FRX ... danke  @othu

4x 8x19x6 = 698 (2RS) SON oder 619/8-2RS1 SKF -> Horstlink
4x 15x28x7 = 61902 (2RS) -> hinteres Wippenlager
2x 15x24x5 = 61802 (2RS) -> Hauptlager + vorderes Wippenlager


----------



## Stromberg (12. September 2012)

Thema Loctite: Das Problem beim FRX ist eher, dass du die Schrauben nicht mehr lose bekommst, als dass sie sich selbst loesen wuerden. Ich schmiere da nix drauf und es hat sich auch nichts geloest.

Thema Hi/Low 185/200: Ich bin das Rad Low/200 im Fruehjahr eine Woche in FL, Calizzano und Molini gefahren, wo eher keine Highspeed DH-Pisten sind. Als Vergleich hatte ich mein SC Nomad dabei. Dabei kam bei mir nie der Wunsch auf, etwas wuseligeres unter Hintern zu haben. Selbst "lang" ist das Rad wendig genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (12. September 2012)

Ich muß ehrlich gestehen, ich hab den Trackflip noch nie gewechselt. Merkt man das eine Grad überhaupt?


----------



## Stromberg (12. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich muß ehrlich gestehen, ich hab den Trackflip noch nie gewechselt. Merkt man das eine Grad überhaupt?


Wo wir gerade beim Gestehen sind; ich auch nicht. Einfach deswegen, weil das Rad in den "unguenstigen" Einstellungen mit einem gewissen Grundspeed auch in technischen Gelaeuf super war. Ich persoenlich finde das Trackflip System eher sinnvoll, um ein Rad eher in Richtung Tour (Sag, Progression) oder Abfahrt aufzubauen, als staendig dran rumzuspielen. Und bei meinem Flashzone ist recht klar, in welche Richtung die Reise geht. Ich bin allerdings auch mit 200/Low bei der diesjaehrigen Megavalanche super zurechtgekommen und auch der Anstieg nach Alpe d'Huez nach der Quali lies sich sehr gut treten.


----------



## der_erce (12. September 2012)

Du bist mit 200mm hochgetreten?


----------



## Stromberg (12. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Du bist mit 200mm hochgetreten?


ja. Halt vom Ziel der Quali bis zum Hotel in Alpe d'Huez. Das FRX ist bei gleichmaessigem Treten wirklich recht wipparm.


----------



## der_erce (12. September 2012)

Nice. Ich fahr hier mittlerweile auch hin und wieder mal 40km mit der Kiste (Trackflip auf 203HI). Allerdings keine Anstiege sondern urban und ländlich, wenn ich mal zu meinen Schwiegereltern rausfahr. Anstiege hab ich noch nicht gewagt. Vielleicht mach ich tatsächlich mal ne Tour mit der Kiste.


----------



## simdiem (12. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich muß ehrlich gestehen, ich hab den Trackflip noch nie gewechselt. Merkt man das eine Grad überhaupt?



Dann wirds mal Zeit, dass du dein Rad anständig kennen lernst ;-) ! 185mm High und 203 mm Low sind wie zwei unterschiedliche Bikes.



> Ich persoenlich finde das Trackflip System eher sinnvoll, um ein Rad eher in Richtung Tour (Sag, Progression) oder Abfahrt aufzubauen, als staendig dran rumzuspielen.


Das ist meiner Meinung nach Blödsinn. Der Trackflip ist dafür da, um dein Bike auf den jeweiligen Einsatz vorzubereiten und ermöglicht dir damit eine optimale Geometrieanpassung für die jeweilige Strecke.


----------



## der_erce (12. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Dann wirds mal Zeit, dass du dein Rad anständig kennen lernst ;-) ! 185mm High und 203 mm Low sind wie zwei unterschiedliche Bikes.
> 
> 
> Das ist meiner Meinung nach Blödsinn. Der Trackflip ist dafür da, um dein Bike auf den jeweiligen Einsatz vorzubereiten und ermöglicht dir damit eine optimale Geometrieanpassung für die jeweilige Strecke.



Hah..endlich verirrt sich mal einer der Cracks hier.   Mach ich, mach ich.. 

Ändert sich die Tretlagerhöhe bei Änderung des Trackflip, weißt du das zufällig?


----------



## Stromberg (12. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Das ist meiner Meinung nach Blödsinn. Der Trackflip ist dafür da, um dein Bike auf den jeweiligen Einsatz vorzubereiten und ermöglicht dir damit eine optimale Geometrieanpassung für die jeweilige Strecke.


Abgesehen davon, dass ich mal an meinem Wording arbeiten wuerde, wuerde mich interessieren, wo du konkret umstellen wuerdest. Ich behaupte mal ganz frech, dass fuer Nicht-Supercracks die Umstellungsverluste groesser sind als der Gewinn. Wer staendig auf dem Rad unterwegs ist und es auch mit allen moeglichen Einstellungen faehrt, kann sicher von der Anpassung profitieren. Aber der 08/15 Parkfahrer, der schon mit der Daempferabstimmung allein ueberfordert ist, wird damit IMHO eher Probleme haben. Daher meine bloedsinnige Aussage, sich erst Mal fuer ein Grundsetup fuer die meistgefahrenen Strecken zu entscheiden und dann mal dabei zu bleiben.


----------



## Timebandit (12. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Hah..endlich verirrt sich mal einer der Cracks hier.   Mach ich, mach ich..
> 
> Ändert sich die Tretlagerhöhe bei Änderung des Trackflip, weißt du das zufällig?



Tut sie mein Jung! Um genau 10mm. 
Greez,......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timebandit (12. September 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass ich mal an meinem Wording arbeiten wuerde, wuerde mich interessieren, wo du konkret umstellen wuerdest. Ich behaupte mal ganz frech, dass fuer Nicht-Supercracks die Umstellungsverluste groesser sind als der Gewinn. Wer staendig auf dem Rad unterwegs ist und es auch mit allen moeglichen Einstellungen faehrt, kann sicher von der Anpassung profitieren. Aber der 08/15 Parkfahrer, der schon mit der Daempferabstimmung allein ueberfordert ist, wird damit IMHO eher Probleme haben. Daher meine bloedsinnige Aussage, sich erst Mal fuer ein Grundsetup fuer die meistgefahrenen Strecken zu entscheiden und dann mal dabei zu bleiben.



Word!!


----------



## der_erce (12. September 2012)

Danköööö..

@Stromberg. Ich seh es zwar ähnlich, aber vielleicht möchte (sollte?) man ja trotzdem wissen, was da alles am Bike noch möglich wäre. Natürlich gibt es Leute die nur aufs Bike wollen ohne sich darüber im klaren zu sein, wie das Setup ist bzw. funktioniert oder was die Performance steigert des Bikes.
Es kann auch nicht ganz unerheblich für den Spass am Biken sein. Was bringt es denn, wenn das Bike schlichtweg falsch eingestellt ist, und nicht die Erwartungen des Fahrers befriedigt. Entweder er versucht zu verstehen was da schiefläuft oder er wird keinen Spass mehr an dem Bike haben und es als zu kompliziert abspempeln.
Es freut sich die iShock-Industrie!


----------



## goolem (12. September 2012)

Also ich benutze die Geo-Verstellung öfters. Mein Hometrail geht von 450 müM auf 1100 oder 1400 müM. Die Bahn nimmt keine Bikes mit. Daher bin ich dann 185 hi unterwegs. Für den Trial, technisch, extremer Wurzelteppich, genau richtig. Der Hinterbau hat so einen schönen Pop und ich hänge auch nicht so schnell irgendwo fest. Zudem sitzt man mit 25 - 30 % SAG schön über dem Tretlager und kurbelt alle Ansteige hoch.
Im Park wechsle ich auf 200 low und 30-35% SAG. Das Bike fühlt sich so weniger verspielt an, der Pop geht ein wenig verloren, dafür schluckt der Hinterbau deutlich mehr weg. Mit dem tiefen Tretlager heisst es aber vorausschauen, sonst bleibt man öfters hängen. Die Pedale danken vorausschauende Fahrweise.
Ich hab mein FRX als Freeride-Tourer aufgebaut. Zweifach KB, Vivid Air, Reverb und 66er ti. Rauf komm ich so überall, runter auch..


----------



## Stromberg (12. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Danköööö..
> 
> @Stromberg. Ich seh es zwar ähnlich, aber vielleicht möchte (sollte?) man ja trotzdem wissen, was da alles am Bike noch möglich wäre. Natürlich gibt es Leute die nur aufs Bike wollen ohne sich darüber im klaren zu sein, wie das Setup ist bzw. funktioniert oder was die Performance steigert des Bikes.
> Es kann auch nicht ganz unerheblich für den Spass am Biken sein. Was bringt es denn, wenn das Bike schlichtweg falsch eingestellt ist, und nicht die Erwartungen des Fahrers befriedigt. Entweder er versucht zu verstehen was da schiefläuft oder er wird keinen Spass mehr an dem Bike haben und es als zu kompliziert abspempeln.
> Es freut sich die iShock-Industrie!


Ja, da sehe ich auch so. Nur kommuniziert Canyon leider ziemlich schlecht, wie sich die Einstellungen Geo/Sag/Progression gegenseitig beeinflussen. Ich bin in der glücklichen Lage, dass ich durch das Nomad nicht gezwungen bin, das FRX in die quirlige Ecke verändern zu müssen, wie der Kollege unten.


----------



## der_erce (12. September 2012)

Ja das mit dem tiefen Tretlager is ne Sache. Da ich im Moment 203 Hi fahre, kann ich da nix sagen. Aber ich weiß was es heisst, wenn man mit Pedalen oder Ritzel wo hängen bleibt 

@Stromberg, dafür hab ich auch mein Enduro


----------



## luxaltera (12. September 2012)

Hab ich gerade gefunden. Ich lass das mal hier. Vielleicht kannste das ja in der ersten Post verlinken. Wird sicher öfter gebraucht...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9761159


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (13. September 2012)

Dank dir Luxaltera, der Link geht nicht mehr (also die PDF), allerdings dürfte das die von oben schon sein.


----------



## der_erce (13. September 2012)

goolem schrieb:


> Also ich benutze die Geo-Verstellung öfters. Mein Hometrail geht von 450 müM auf 1100 oder 1400 müM. Die Bahn nimmt keine Bikes mit. Daher bin ich dann 185 hi unterwegs. Für den Trial, technisch, extremer Wurzelteppich, genau richtig. Der Hinterbau hat so einen schönen Pop und ich hänge auch nicht so schnell irgendwo fest. Zudem sitzt man mit 25 - 30 % SAG schön über dem Tretlager und kurbelt alle Ansteige hoch.
> Im Park wechsle ich auf 200 low und 30-35% SAG. Das Bike fühlt sich so weniger verspielt an, der Pop geht ein wenig verloren, dafür schluckt der Hinterbau deutlich mehr weg. Mit dem tiefen Tretlager heisst es aber vorausschauen, sonst bleibt man öfters hängen. Die Pedale danken vorausschauende Fahrweise.
> Ich hab mein FRX als Freeride-Tourer aufgebaut. Zweifach KB, Vivid Air, Reverb und 66er ti. Rauf komm ich so überall, runter auch..



Ok, du hast aber auch "nur" eine 180mm Gabel. Bei den 200ern wird das sicher etwas anders laufen mit dem bergaufradeln.  Ich möchte das allerdings gerne etwas mal testen wie man mit einer 200er Gabel Bergauf fährt. Ich hatte es mal irgendwo gepostet. Es gibt ein Bild hier im Forum von jemandem der mit ner 300mm SuperMonster im alpinen Gelände unterwegs war.... von daher...wo der Willi, da der Weg! (Sein Weg war ein Karabinersystem um beim Uphill die Gabel runter zu ziehen, und ein selbstgebasteltes 11er Ritzel)


----------



## dia-mandt (13. September 2012)

Die 180er und die 200er haben die selbe einbauhöhe!
Also sollte da kein unterschied bestehen, was das bergauf radeln betrifft.


----------



## der_erce (13. September 2012)

Cool...is ja interessant. Wußt ich gar nicht.


----------



## simdiem (13. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Hah..endlich verirrt sich mal einer der Cracks hier.   Mach ich, mach ich..
> 
> Ändert sich die Tretlagerhöhe bei Änderung des Trackflip, weißt du das zufällig?



Jap, weiß ich, also leiten wir uns das mal zusammen her. Wir ziehen eine Gerade die durch die Achse der Vorderradnabe und die Achse der Hinterradnabe geht. 
Wenn beide Laufräder gleich groß sind, bildet sich eine Parallele zum Untergrund/Boden. Diese gebildete Gerade nenne wir G1. 
Soweit klar.

Jetzt bilden wir eine Gerade, die parallel zu G1 ist und durch die Achse des Tretlagers verläuft. Diese Gerade nennen wir G2.  
G2 liegt beim FRX über G1. 
Der Abstand der beiden parallelen Geraden ist das Tretlager Offset. Bei den Trackflip 185/203 High Einstellungen ist der Abstand "hoch" also bei 20 mm. In den 185/203 Low Einstellungen ist der Abstand "niedrig" also 10 mm. 

Wenn du also was technisches fährst wo du viel Bodenfreiheit brauchst, dann nimmst du eine High Einstellung. Soll der Hinterbau dabei auch soft sein, dann die 203 mm , wenn er eher spritzig sein soll die 185mm. 

Ein flacherer Lenkwinkel sorgt für andere Winkel  der Krafteinleitung in die Gabel, wenn man über Hindernisse mit dem Vorderrad fährt.  Grob gesagt, je flacher der Lenkwinkel, desto weniger holprig.

Hoffe das hilft dir.




Stromberg schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass ich mal an meinem Wording arbeiten wuerde, wuerde mich interessieren, wo du konkret umstellen wuerdest. Ich behaupte mal ganz frech, dass fuer Nicht-Supercracks die Umstellungsverluste groesser sind als der Gewinn. Wer staendig auf dem Rad unterwegs ist und es auch mit allen moeglichen Einstellungen faehrt, kann sicher von der Anpassung profitieren. Aber der 08/15 Parkfahrer, der schon mit der Daempferabstimmung allein ueberfordert ist, wird damit IMHO eher Probleme haben. Daher meine bloedsinnige Aussage, sich erst Mal fuer ein Grundsetup fuer die meistgefahrenen Strecken zu entscheiden und dann mal dabei zu bleiben.



Das FRX bietet dir doch gerade die Möglichkeit, dein Rad an die Bedürfnisse der jeweiligen Strecke anzupassen, also warum nicht auch nutzen? 

Ich denke ein Hauptproblem ist, dass viele einfach nichts mit den Track Flip Einstellungen anzufangen wissen.  Da dies aber auch nicht großartig propagiert wird hilft nur, sich dies selbst zu "erfahren". 

Wenn ein Fahrer schon mit dem Dämpfer überfordert ist, dann sollte er sich in die Materie einarbeiten, sofern er das überhaupt will.  Dieses Beispiel hilft uns nur nicht wirklich weiter, also lassen wir das. 

Die Unterschiede lassen sich auf der entsprechenden Strecke sehr gut spüren. Selbst ich hatte den Unterschied direkt gemerkt, als ich das erste Mal im BP war. 
Beerfelden, nicht unbedingt für glatte ebene Strecken bekannt, ist als Anfänger schon relativ holprig, wenn man am Anfang mehr über die Wurzeln, Schlaglöcher und Stufen hoppelt, als darüber zu "fliegen".  Hatte damals zuerst die 185 High gefahren und auf den letzten beiden Abfahrten auf 203 Low umgestellt.  
Das war ein Unterschied zwischen Tag und Nacht, eine Offenbarung, wie wenn man auf einem anderen Rad fahren würde... 

Deswegen halte ich nach wie vor die Aussage für Blödsinn, das Rad einmal mit einer Einstellung aufzubauen. Das FRX ist so vielfältig, wer das nicht nutzt, ist selber Schuld.


----------



## der_erce (13. September 2012)

Cool..Dank dir, habs gleich in den ersten Post eingebaut. Zum letzten Satz eine kleine Änderung meinerseits:" Das FRX ist so vielfältig, wer das nicht nutzt, verpasst was (und ist selber Schuld)!!"


----------



## KibitzMacaroni (18. September 2012)

Hat wer Tipps zu den Einstellungen der Fox 40? Bin da Neuling und versuche grad die optimale Einstellung zu finden. Bin für alle Tipps dankbar!


----------



## der_erce (18. September 2012)

Oben ist doch der Link zum Fox Tech Center...da gibts alle Infos dazu.


----------



## simdiem (18. September 2012)

KibitzMacaroni schrieb:


> Hat wer Tipps zu den Einstellungen der Fox 40? Bin da Neuling und versuche grad die optimale Einstellung zu finden. Bin für alle Tipps dankbar!



http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/Content/Gabeln/40/40.html


----------



## KibitzMacaroni (18. September 2012)

Ah..richtig. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KibitzMacaroni (18. September 2012)

Auch sehr hilfreich als Basiswissen:

Die Videotutorials für Montage und Einstellung des CC Double Barrel

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8A015E745AB5C3F0


----------



## Mithras (18. September 2012)

Ich hätt Erce`s FRX nicht fahren dürfen .. n bissel angefixt hat es mich ja schon 


@ Der_Erce mit welchem Setup warste denn am Samstag unterwegs?

Ich fand der Hinterbau hat sich sehr vertraut wie der von meinem FR angefühlt .. Aber die Front war halt dank Boxxer ein völlig anderes Feeling .. aber nicht unangenehm .. generell fand ich lag das FRX etwas ruhiger..kann aber auch an den Fahrwekseinstellungen liegen, denn hab meins schon recht schnell eingestellt.


----------



## der_erce (18. September 2012)

Hrhrhr...Setup meinst du Track Flip? Das war 203 HI....


----------



## KibitzMacaroni (18. September 2012)

Werden die Klicks bei der Einstellung von Gabel und Dämpfer ab "0" gezählt oder ab Werkseinstellung? Zum Beispiel in diesem Artikel hier: http://www.freeride-magazine.com/test/pdf/neuheiten-2012-canyon-torque-frx-90/11/11/2011/

Kommt mir vor als würden die von der Werkseinstellung ausgehen, oder? Wäre sonst etwas wenig...


----------



## der_erce (18. September 2012)

Ich hab im TechCenter jetzt nur mal den ersten Absatz für Highspeed Druckstufe kopiert :



> Der Einsteller kann in beide Richtungen bis zum Anschlag gedreht werden. Im Gesamtweg stehen 15 Klicks zur Verfügung. Die Grundeinstellung beträgt ab Werk 8 Rasterstufen (Klicks), gemessen im Uhrzeigersinn aus der komplett geschlossenen Position.


Im Freeride Mag geh ich davon aus, dass die zusätzlich zu der Werkseinstellung Variieren, und nicht von "0". 

Lowspeed Druckstufe hat 17 Klicks von 0.... 

Wer garantiert dir immer die identischen Werkseinstellungen an der Gabel, wenn schon ne Falsche Feder bei dir drin war?


----------



## KibitzMacaroni (18. September 2012)

Danke. Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass da online die Angeben schwanken. Die einen zählen ab Werk und die anderen ab 0.


----------



## der_erce (18. September 2012)

Versteh dich schon. Schön wäre es halt, wenn dort zusätzlcih stehen würde ab 0 (wovon ich eigentlich ausgehe)


----------



## simdiem (18. September 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Ich hätt Erce`s FRX nicht fahren dürfen .. n bissel angefixt hat es mich ja schon



 Ich sehe schon ein Trailflow im Bikemarkt und einen Mithras im Wartezimmer sitzen, wie er aufgeregt den FRX Thread ließt


----------



## Mithras (18. September 2012)

Ich schätze, dass gibt das Finanzielle nicht her .. zumal mein Trailflow-Mutant noch lange nicht an seiner Leistungsgrenze ist. Ist wohl auch für meine Zwecke die eierlegende Wollmilchsau *g* .. (wobei das FRX dank Track Flip halt noch variabler ist) ...

evtl. ist aber irgnedwann mal ein gebrauchter Torque-FR Rahmen im Bikemarkt 

aber das ist frühestens nächstes Jahr mal drin, wenn überhaupt ..die Teile sollten ja kompatibel sein *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (18. September 2012)

Mehr als nen Rahmen bräuchtest du doch auch nicht. Die Tourentauglichkeit denk ich ist ja auch kein Problem und die Parts hast du ja eh schon alle beisammen. Genug Beispiele gibts auch .... Warten heisst es jetzt mein Lieber 
Aber ich muß auch sagen, dass das Trailflow sehr geil war, bis zu meinem Abflug


----------



## Mithras (18. September 2012)

solange nix passiert is  jaja ... so Torque FR hat schon auch ordentlich Potential.. das ist durch Fahrwerks-tuning auch noch ganzschön angewachsen. .. aber ich bin schonwieder off-Topic .. hier gehts ums FRX ..

Wobei das passt dann doch noch zum Topic ... Ein Dämpfer mit zumindest einstellbarem Durchschlagswiderstand würde den "kleineren" FRX sehr gut stehen.

So ein potentes Bike, geile Gabel aber nur nen Dämpfer mit Rebound und Druckstufe..
Allein bei meinem RC2 merk ich nen deutlichen Unterschied im Fahrwerksverhalten (einsacken in Kurven/Ansprechverhalten) je nach Luftdruck im Piggy.


----------



## der_erce (18. September 2012)

Was für Alternativen? Außer den CCDB?


----------



## Mithras (18. September 2012)

Da fehlt mir leider der Hintergrund. Bin noch nicht sehr viele Dämpfer gefahren .. im Torque gerademal den Fox DHX Air 5.0 und den Fox DHX RC2... (mir taugt der RC2 z.B. ganz gut) der RC4 z.B hat Einstellmöglichkeiten ohne Ende.. 

Aber ob jetzt evtl. ein CCDB oder ein RS oder sonst ein Dämpfer noch viel besser zum FRX passt weis ich leider nicht .. aber Smubob schwört auf seinen RockShox Vivid mit Ti-Feder


----------



## simdiem (18. September 2012)

Und ich spiele schon seit längerem mit dem Gedanken den Van durch einen CCDB zu ersetzen. 

Nicht weil ich mit dem Van nicht zufrieden wäre, sondern weil es mich reizt an den Einstellungen zu spielen und zu schauen, wie der Hinterbau darauf reagiert. 

Dafür ist der CCDB in meinen Augen der geeignetste Dämpfer, geradezu prädestiniert.
Fehlt nur noch der passende Moment und das nötige Kleingeld ;-)


----------



## Stromberg (18. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Und ich spiele schon seit längerem mit dem Gedanken den Van durch einen CCDB zu ersetzen.
> 
> *Nicht weil ich mit dem Van nicht zufrieden wäre, sondern weil es mich reizt an den Einstellungen zu spielen und zu schauen, wie der Hinterbau darauf reagiert. *
> 
> ...


Wenn ich das lese, wird mir endgültig klar, wieso wir grundlegend verschiedener Meinung über die Nutzung des Trackflip sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (18. September 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Wenn ich das lese, wird mir endgültig klar, wieso wir grundlegend verschiedener Meinung über die Nutzung des Trackflip sind.



Na also das musst du mir jetzt erklären!?


----------



## der_erce (19. September 2012)

Weil du ein Schrauber bist?


----------



## simdiem (19. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Weil du ein Schrauber bist?


Wenn er das so meint, dann muss ich das mit JA beantworten 

Muss auch ehrlicherweise zugeben, dass ich an dem Rad schon mehr geschraubt habe, wie ich es gefahren bin   Das macht mir einfach immens viel Spass, vorallem im Bikepark nach der Schrauberei  das Ergebnis erfahren zu dürfen 

Ganz sicher stehe ich am Anfang auch erstmal wie ein Bekloppter vor dem DB 
Ich bin mir allerdings ganz sicher, dass ich nach und nach die Unterschiede an den Einstellungen herausfahren werdeund dadurch ganz genau merken kann , wie es sich auf das Fahrverhalten auswirkt, wenn ich an der oder jener Schraube drehe. 
Langfristig erhoffe ich mir dadurch nicht nur einen noch besser abgestimmten Hinterbau, sondern auch die Fähigkeit den Dämpfer an gewisse Gegebenheiten perfekt abstimmen zu können.  

Btw habe ich gestern im Bikemarkt zugeschlagen. Wenn das gute Stück da ist gibts ein Photo


----------



## der_erce (19. September 2012)

So würde ich es jedenfalls interpretieren..  Ich muß sagen, mich interessiert es auch wie das alles funzt allerdings bin ich (noch) nicht so der Schrauber. Vielleicht ändert sich das, wenn ich meinen Keller endlich hab.  Ich habs ja noch nicht mal geschafft meinen Trackflip zu ändern geschweige denn mich mal sinnvoll mit dem Setup des Fahrwerks auseinander zu setzen. Ich hab gerade mal Abends bisl zeit mich in die Funktionen einzulesen. 
Kind und Kegel und diverse andere Baustellen halten mich davon noch zu sehr ab. Kommt Zeit - kommt Rad! 

lol...also doch zugeschlagen  Bin ich gespannt.


----------



## haedillus malus (19. September 2012)

*ELKA STAGE 5 Dämpfer!*

http://www.elkasuspension.com/?q=mtbstage5

Eine Macht!!  Und bezahlbar!

Man bekommt ihn ebenfalls nach Wunsch geshimmt, also auf den jeweiligen Rahmen abgestimmt.

Ich fahre ihn jetzt die 2. Saison in meinem UZZI, so schnell kommt mir da kein anderer Dämpfer mehr ´rein.

Wichtig ist lediglich: Er muss ab MY 2011 sein, da einige Verbesserungen durchgeführt wurden.

(Für Fetischisten: ELKA SUSPENSION hat seinen Sitz ebenfalls in CANADA)



der_erce schrieb:


> Was für Alternativen? Außer den CCDB?


----------



## der_erce (19. September 2012)

Ich bin mal so frei...

http://www.elkasuspension.com/?q=node/11

Edit: 500 Euro sind auch nen stolzer Preis. Der DB kostet genauso viel. Der Vivid kostet 260 rum. 
Der Roco Coil RC World Cup kostet 399.


----------



## haedillus malus (19. September 2012)

Danke, Du warst schneller, hatte ich auch gerade noch ergänzt.

Die Abbildung stimmt übrigens nicht ganz, es handelt sich noch um die Optik bis MY 2010.

Ab MY 2011 ist er (bis auf den Aufkleber um das Piggy-Back) komplett silber poliert, sieht noch deutlich besser aus.

Ich habe für meinen Ende 2010 (MY 2011) in Frankreich EUR 399,00 *incl. first service *bezahlt, war aber eine Weihnachts-Aktion.

Ich gebe Dir aber Recht: Der ROCK-SHOX VIVID COIL ist vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis nahezu unschlagbar, zumal man ihn oft günstiger als Liste bekommt.

Aber es fehlt ihm eben die HS-Druckstufen-Einstellung, die wurde doch, glaube ich, hier gewünscht.



der_erce schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei...
> 
> http://www.elkasuspension.com/?q=node/11


----------



## der_erce (19. September 2012)

Ich könnt dir nicht mal sagen, ob ich persönlich so einen extremen unterschied merken würde. So viel erfahrung hab ich nicht und ich wechsel normalerweise Dämpfer nicht wie Socken, von daher fahre ich das Zeug bis es hin ist, oder ich merk tatsächlich ich kann das, was ich will, mit dem Dämpfer nicht erreichen. Dann kann ich mich immernoch nach was anderem umsehen.


----------



## haedillus malus (19. September 2012)

Sehe ich etwas anders:

Selbst ein Laie merkt den Unterschied zwischen verschieden konfigurierten Dämpfern, auch wenn er die Zusammenhänge nicht kennt.

Es fährt sich halt besser oder schlechter.

Das Problem ist doch:

Die Dämpfer-Hersteller müssen eine Konfiguration finden, welche auf alle Rahmen einigermaßen passt. Damit ist klar, dass die Dämpfer fast nie ihr Optimum im jeweiligen Bike mit individuellem Biker erreichen. Zum Glück bekommt man ja nun einige Dämpfer mit unterschiedlichen Shim-Stacks/sonstigen Modifikationen (VIVID 3 Versionen, CC, BOS oder ELKA haben sogar Dateien, in welcher diverse Rahmen-Daten explicit gelistet sind, teilweise wird noch zusätzlich auf Körpergewicht und Fahrstil abgestimmt).

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob Du schon einmal einen Dämpfer mit angepaßtem Shim-Stack gefahren bist, den Unterschied merkt man schon bei der "Fahrt zum Bäcker".

Aber ich gebe Dir natürlich Recht, das hat natürlich auch alles viel mit "Spiel-Trieb" zu tun. 

Ich persönlich zerlege auch schon mal meine Dämpfer und probiere andere Öl-Viscositäten aus, um zu sehen, wie der Dämpfer darauf reagiert und ob man noch etwas optimieren kann (manchmal geht das auch "in die Hose"!).

Das hat nichts mit meiner begnadeten Fahrtechnik (die ist eher mittelmäßig) zu tun oder dass ich dies wirklich "brauche", ich bin halt Schrauber, mir macht das Spass.

Beste Grüße Frank


----------



## dia-mandt (19. September 2012)

ich stehe da eher auf dem standpunkt, zu versuchen mit dem was man hat so schnell wie möglich zu sein.
wenn ich dann das gefühl habe, dass das rad der limitierende faktor ist, dann überlege ich, was man ändern muss um schneller zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (19. September 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, ich seh es nur nicht ein z.b. den FOX jetzt rauszuwerfen, nur weil viele sagen z.b. er wäre schlecht, oder für das Bike nicht optimal, für die Strecke nicht ausreichend. Oder noch schlimmer, einen Dämpfer zu holen, weil alle sagen der wäre der Beste....ohne überhaupt zu wissen was der Unterschied wäre weil man es nicht kennt.
Ich war grad 3x im Bikepark mit der Kiste seit Juli...immerhin... Ich denke da gehört noch bisl mehr Erfahrung rein um zu Entscheiden ob und wie es mit FAhrwerk aussieht, was man erwartet und was es leisten bzw. nicht leisten kann.
DANN kann ich sagen, es muß was anderes her.


----------



## Mithras (19. September 2012)

joah, so seh ich  das auch, war auch lange mit meinem DHX Air zufrieden .. nur das absacken an Steigungen hat genervt.. Das und der Entdeckerdrang haben aber doch dazu geführt, dass ich nach alternativen Ausschau gehalten habe, bin günstig an nen Coil gekommen deswegen is der Air grad draussen


----------



## KibitzMacaroni (21. September 2012)

Hab noch ne Frage. Bei den Einstellungen von LSC und LSR am CCDB Dämpfer ist immer von Klicks die Rede. Bei mir klickt da nix. Ist ein Klick = 1/4 Drehung? Danke!


----------



## Timebandit (22. September 2012)

Doch, das klickt! Merkt man allerdings mit diesem sch..ss Schlüssel, welcher mitgeliefert wird kaum. Ich habe den Dämpfer für die erste Woche zum Einstellen so in das Bike eingebaut, dass ich zum Verstellen mit einer Stecknuss (ohne Ratsche!!) rankomme und dann merkt man das klicken sehr deutlich. Allerdings haben nur LSC und LSR die Klicks. HSC und HSR stellst Du über Umdrehungen ein. Hier hilft zur Orientierung eine kleine Markierung mit nem Edding.
Greez,
Timebandit


----------



## luxaltera (22. September 2012)

Kann jemand mal hier auflisten welche fderhärten bei den bikes in den jeweiligen Rahmengrössen und Ausführungen ab werk verbaut sind? Besonders bei den dämpfern wäre das mal interessant. 
Beim Fox Van habe ich im FRX thread diese werte gefunden:
S=300lbs
M=400lbs
L=500lbs

wenn das so stimmt, irre. Aber mein Dropzone hat den CCDB Und da hab ich nur 
M=350lbs

mehr hab ich nicht gefunden... Also wäre super wenn diese werte mal zusammengetragen werden könnten und in die erste post editiert werden können... Oder jemand erklärt mich bitte für blöd und/oder blind und zeigt mir wo das schon klar und deutlich zu finden ist...


----------



## dia-mandt (22. September 2012)

500 im L kann ich bestätigen und wird wohl für beinahe jeden zu hart sein.


----------



## luxaltera (22. September 2012)

hat jemand eine Gr.S mit ccdb?


----------



## KibitzMacaroni (24. September 2012)

Alles klar. Danke. Aber ist ein Klick ungefähr ne 1/4 Drehung. Kann man das so sagen? Danke!


----------



## Nik1404 (24. September 2012)

luxaltera schrieb:


> hat jemand eine Gr.S mit ccdb?



Ja, ich fahr ein Dropzone mit ccdb in Gr.S ... wieso?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (24. September 2012)

Welche Feder is da denn ab Werk drinne?


----------



## Nik1404 (25. September 2012)

Also bei mir war eine 300x3,0 drin, ist soweit ich weiss bei allen Frx Modellen in Gr.S so.


----------



## luxaltera (25. September 2012)

perfekt, danke!


----------



## Nik1404 (25. September 2012)

Kein Thema!


----------



## simdiem (25. September 2012)

@Lux: wieviel wiegst du? War doch glaub auch knapp unter 70 kg oder? (meine ich mal gelesen zu haben)


----------



## luxaltera (25. September 2012)

schön wärs

im moment 72-73 ohne gear. (bei 168cm... bin allerdings nicht fett. sind also stolze 72-73kg  )
Nicht sicher was das gesamte kampfgewicht ist. warscheinlich so 3-4 kg mehr. 
300er kommt am besten hin dem CCDB rechner auf der Cane Creek Seite zufolge. Da kann ich sowohl abspecken als auch noch etwas zunehmen wenn die kleidung die 4-5kg nicht übersteigt... 350 würde auch noch gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (25. September 2012)

luxaltera schrieb:


> schön wärs
> 
> im moment 72-73 ohne gear. (bei 168cm... bin allerdings nicht fett. sind also stolze 72-73kg  )
> Nicht sicher was das gesamte kampfgewicht ist. warscheinlich so 3-4 kg mehr.
> 300er kommt am besten hin dem CCDB rechner auf der Cane Creek Seite zufolge. Da kann ich sowohl abspecken als auch noch etwas zunehmen wenn die kleidung die 4-5kg nicht übersteigt... 350 würde auch noch gehen...



Macht nix, dann findest du auf jeden Fall leichter eine Feder wie ich 

Also ich wiege nackig so 62 kg. Mit Rucksack und allen Protektoren Helm und Schuhen sind das 72 kg. Für 72 kg passt im 203mm Modus die 300er Feder sehr gut. In 185 mm Modus ist sie zu straff. Dafür nehme ich eine etwas stärker vorgespannte 250er Feder. 

Ich denke, dass du mit einer 350er für 203mm und einer 300er für 185mm gut klar kommen wirst. 

Hier kannst du ein wenig rumspielen: http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/double-barrel/spring-calculator

Gruß Simon


----------



## Stromberg (25. September 2012)

luxaltera schrieb:


> schön wärs
> 
> im moment 72-73 ohne gear. (bei 168cm... bin allerdings nicht fett. sind also stolze 72-73kg  )
> Nicht sicher was das gesamte kampfgewicht ist. warscheinlich so 3-4 kg mehr.
> 300er kommt am besten hin dem CCDB rechner auf der Cane Creek Seite zufolge. Da kann ich sowohl abspecken als auch noch etwas zunehmen wenn die kleidung die 4-5kg nicht übersteigt... 350 würde auch noch gehen...


300 oder 350 je nach Fahrweise. Ich hab bei gut 70 kg die 300er mit 3 Umdrehungen. Durchschlaege nur bei harten, flachen oder verpatzten Landungen. Wenn du ne 350 brauchst, schreib mir ne PN - ich hab ne neue rumliegen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. September 2012)

So, da ich die letzten Tage etwas beschäftigt war, habe ich nicht ins Canyon Unterforum reingeschaut... aber jetzt, wo das mal wieder der Fall war, hänge ich mich doch gerne auch hier rein  Ist ja durchaus ein Thema, das mich sehr interessiert und ich kann vermutlich auch noch neue Infos beisteuern...



Mithras schrieb:


> .. aber Smubob schwört auf seinen RockShox Vivid mit Ti-Feder


Richtig  Im FRX habe ich ja jetzt auch wieder den Vivid Coil, vorerst mal mit Stahlfeder, um die Härte zu testen. Der TFTuned Rechner hat für mich (ich glaube, ich hatte 70kg Fahrergewicht angenommen, bei ~66kg nackig) für 185/firm setup und 203/plush setup jeweils fast genau 300 als nötige Härte ausgerechnet, genau das habe ich dann auch bestellt. Bei der ersten Tour (auf 185/Hi) hatte ich laut SAG-O-Meter ~90% Federwegs-Ausnutzung und am Dämpfer war der Drop-Stop auch ganz an den Anschlag geschoben - wie weit der komprimiert wurde (der gehört ja zum Gesamt-Hub dazu), sieht man natürlich nicht...! Da das allerdings eine Tour mit weitestgehend recht flowigen Trails und ohne größere Sprünge war, erscheint mir das ein Wenig zu viel, Druckstufe war auch schon ausreichend rein gedreht. Vor allem dürfte diese Feder in der 203er Einstellung weitestgehend unfahrbar sein, wenn ich den Hinterbau nicht bei jedem Sprung durchschlagen will. Also aktueller Plan: 350er Feder testen.

Davon ab lief der Vivid auch im FRX gewohnt gut: soft wenn nötig, straff genug, wo er nicht versacken soll - und das trotz tendentiell etwas zu weicher Feder. Dass mir der Rebound in der gewohnten Einstellung teilweise einen Tick langsam vorkam und das Fahrwerk sich auch generell eher nach "Staubsaugerbügeleisen" anfühlte, bestätigt mMn die Vermutung mit der zu weichen Feder.

Also generell kann ich den Vivid auch weiterhin nur empfehlen. Für um die 300 neu inkl. Feder und Buchsen kriegt man keinen besseren Dämpfer 




haedillus malus schrieb:


> ELKA STAGE 5 Dämpfer!


Das ist der einzige Dämpfer, den ich bisher gefahren bin, der mir ähnlich gut gefiel wie der Vivid. Der versackt auch nicht im Federweg und gibt ein gutes Feedback, auch wenn er dicke Brocken schluckt. Da ich ihn nur kurz in einem fremden Bike getestet habe, kann ich natürlich nicht allzu viel drüber sagen, aber der Kollege, der ihn im alten SX T und im alten Demo 8 gefahren hat, meinte, er geht immer besser, je schneller und härter man fährt


----------



## brillenboogie (27. September 2012)

welchen tune hat dein vivid? bin auch schon am überlegen, zu wechseln...
danke!


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. September 2012)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> welchen tune hat dein vivid? bin auch schon am überlegen, zu wechseln...
> danke!


Mid, wobei man vermutlich auch Low fahren könnte (ist ja laut der Grafik von RS an der Grenze), musste den Rebound deutlich weiter auf drehen als beim Torque FR. Ist aber durchaus nicht überdämpft, passt also.


----------



## othu (28. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Mid, wobei man vermutlich auch Low fahren könnte (ist ja laut der Grafik von RS an der Grenze), musste den Rebound deutlich weiter auf drehen als beim Torque FR. Ist aber durchaus nicht überdämpft, passt also.



oha, für diese Einschätzung wurde ich vor einigen Wochen im FRX Thread noch in der Luft zerrissen


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. September 2012)

othu schrieb:


> oha, für diese Einschätzung wurde ich vor einigen Wochen im FRX Thread noch in der Luft zerrissen


Jetzt übertreibt der wehrte Herr aber  Ich mag überdämpfte Fahrwerke nicht und mit ist der Dämpfer mit Tune M/M nicht zu stark gedämpft. Daher bleibe ich bei der Empfehlung M. Nur mit der Grundeinstellung, die ich von der am alten Rahmen abgeschaut hatte, war der Beginning Stroke Rebound einfach etwas zu langsam...


----------



## Nik1404 (30. September 2012)

Hätte da nochmal eine Frage zum Theama CCDB... Bei meiner LSC und LSR gibt es keinen definierten Anschlag (sowohl in Richtung +, als auch -) ist das bei jemanden von Euch auch so? oder ist das normal? 

Grüße & Danke im Vorraus!

Nik


----------



## Timebandit (30. September 2012)

Bei meinem CCDB merkt man bei allen vier Einstellungen einen deutlichen Endanschlag. Allerdings finde ich das mitgelieferte Werkzeug insofern ungünstig, da aufgrund der langen Hebelwirkung ein solcher Endanschlag auch schnell aml überdreht werden kann. Bau den Dämpfer mal so ins Rad, dass Du die Einstellungen mit einer Stecknuss von einer Ratsche, natürlich ohne selbige, vornehmen kannst. Man merkt hierdurch auch die Klicks deutlich besser. Wenn Du den Dämpfer eingestellt hast kannste ihn ja wieder andersrum einbauen. 
Greez,.......


----------



## simdiem (30. September 2012)

Nik1404 schrieb:


> Hätte da nochmal eine Frage zum Theama CCDB... Bei meiner LSC und LSR gibt es keinen definierten Anschlag (sowohl in Richtung +, als auch -) ist das bei jemanden von Euch auch so? oder ist das normal?
> 
> Grüße & Danke im Vorraus!
> 
> Nik



Bei mir am LSR hatte ich auch keinen Anschlag wenn ich in - Richtung gedreht habe. Wenn du aber in + Richtung drehst, dann drehst du die Schraube ja quasi rein. Und irgendwann kommt dann auch der Anschlag. Wenn du dann 25 "Klicks" raus drehst, dann bist du bei der Null Klicks LSR Einstellung. So hab ich es gemacht. Und immer schön vorsichtig drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nik1404 (30. September 2012)

@ Timebandit: Danke für den Tipp mit der Stecknuss, müsste so ugf. ne 6mm Nuss sein oder? Mit dem Einstellwerkzeug von CC kann ich dir nur zustimmen, man hat mit dem Schlüssel nur wenig Gefühl beim Einstellen des Dämpfers und er verkratzt die Einstellschrauben, egal wie vorsichtig man den Dämpfer einstellt. Was bei mir leider schon der Fall ist ...  

@ simdiem: Auch dir ein dickes Danke für den Tipp! Was meinst du mit " Und immer schön vorsichtig drehen"? ist bei dir schon mal was kaputt gegangen?


----------



## simdiem (30. September 2012)

Nik1404 schrieb:


> @ Timebandit: Danke für den Tipp mit der Stecknuss, müsste so ugf. ne 6mm Nuss sein oder? Mit dem Einstellwerkzeug von CC kann ich dir nur zustimmen, man hat mit dem Schlüssel nur wenig Gefühl beim Einstellen des Dämpfers und er verkratzt die Einstellschrauben, egal wie vorsichtig man den Dämpfer einstellt. Was bei mir leider schon der Fall ist ...
> 
> @ simdiem: Auch dir ein dickes Danke für den Tipp! Was meinst du mit " Und immer schön vorsichtig drehen"? ist bei dir schon mal was kaputt gegangen?



Kaputt gegangen ist nichts. Ich habe mir nur vor 10 Tagen einen gebrauchten CCDB im Bikemarkt gekauft und stand vor dem selben Problem wie du. Wollte ihn einstellen, aber wusste nicht auf welcher Position die Schrauben stehen. Ich habs dann zuerst mit rausdrehen versucht. Wobei ich eben bei der LSR Schraube unendlich oft drehen konnte und zu keinem Anschlag gekommen bin. Die LSC hatte einen Anschlag beim rausdrehen. Ich dachte ich hätte ihn schon kaputt gemacht. ^^ Deswegen der Tipp mit dem reindrehen. Richtugn plus. Denn da haben die Schrauben sicher einen Anschlag.


----------



## Nik1404 (1. Oktober 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Kaputt gegangen ist nichts. Ich habe mir nur vor 10 Tagen einen gebrauchten CCDB im Bikemarkt gekauft und stand vor dem selben Problem wie du. Wollte ihn einstellen, aber wusste nicht auf welcher Position die Schrauben stehen. Ich habs dann zuerst mit rausdrehen versucht. Wobei ich eben bei der LSR Schraube unendlich oft drehen konnte und zu keinem Anschlag gekommen bin. Die LSC hatte einen Anschlag beim rausdrehen. Ich dachte ich hätte ihn schon kaputt gemacht. ^^ Deswegen der Tipp mit dem reindrehen. Richtugn plus. Denn da haben die Schrauben sicher einen Anschlag.


 

Bei mir ist das ja leider bei LSR und LSC so, dass ich keinen Anschlage hab und meiner ist neu, also aus meinem Dropzone halt (2 Monate alt). Wär ja schlimm, wenn Schrauben in Richtung + keine Anschlag hätten, dann wär wirklich was Kaputt!  
Aber Selbst wenn man ne weile in Richtung - dreht, dürfte ja eig nix passieren. Mehr als ganz raus Drehn kann man die Schrauben ja nicht.


----------



## simdiem (1. Oktober 2012)

Timebandit schrieb:


> Bei meinem CCDB merkt man bei allen vier Einstellungen einen deutlichen Endanschlag. Allerdings finde ich das mitgelieferte Werkzeug insofern ungünstig, da aufgrund der langen Hebelwirkung ein solcher Endanschlag auch schnell aml überdreht werden kann. Bau den Dämpfer mal so ins Rad, dass Du die Einstellungen mit einer Stecknuss von einer Ratsche, natürlich ohne selbige, vornehmen kannst. Man merkt hierdurch auch die Klicks deutlich besser. Wenn Du den Dämpfer eingestellt hast kannste ihn ja wieder andersrum einbauen.
> Greez,.......



Hey,

also um auf deine Frage zurückzukommen. Ich konnte den CCDB jetzt auf einer Tour und am Sonntag im Bikepark in Beerfelden testen. Von daher sind die Erfahrungen nur als erste Eindrücke zu werten 

Was mir sofort aufgefallen ist, der DB reagiert hypersensibel. Ein Ansprechmoment ist definitiv nicht mehr vorhanden. 

Als Grundsetup habe ich das von Cane Creek empfohlene verwendet. 
Damit wippt er aber viel zu sehr beim normalen Pedalieren. Also wirklich spürbares Wippen. Dazu soll gesagt sein, dass ich im VAN RC nie mehr als 4 Klicks LSC gefahren bin. Also ich fahre bei weitem keine total überdämpfte LSC. 
Aufgrund des Wippens habe ich LSC und LSR um 2 Klicks erhöht. Dann war es deutlich besser, wennauch noch mehr als beim Van. Ich habe an dieser Stelle noch nicht mehr ausprobiert. Deswegen sollte aus dem bisher gesagten keine voreiligen Schlüsse gezogen werden.

Im Bikepark dann die Offenbarung. Vorgeschichte: Ich bin ja den Van anfangs mit 250er Feder gefahren. Diese hat aber nicht ausreichend Durchschlagschutz geboten. Allerdings war der Hinterbau mit 250er Feder  im Wurzelfeld ein wahrer Bügelkönig. Aufgrund des geringen Durchschlagschutzes, den die 250er Feder bot, bin ich auf eine 300er Feder umgestiegen. Jetzt hatte ich einen sehr guten Durchschlagschutz, allerdings beim Wurzelteppisch auch ein nichtmehr ganz so perfekt schluckfreudigen Hinterbau.

Mit dem DB und der 300er Feder bin ich im Wurzelfeld von der Schluckfreudigkeit um haaresbreite wieder an dem Van mit 250er Feder dran. Insbesondere wenn es schneller wird, schluckt der DB deutlich besser weg. Es ist vom Hinterbau her ein ganz neues Fahren. Viel softer und geschmeidiger und vermittelt deutlich mehr Sicherheit. Auch beim Droppen fühlt sich der CCDB besser an, da er durch die einstellbare HSC gegen FW-Ende progressiver ist und nicht so direkt in den Anschlagsgummi reinknallt.

Mein erstes Vorab-Fazit. Für den Bikepark definitv ein Gewinn, ich denke beim normalen Tourenfahren dürfte der Vorteil gegenüber dem Van nicht so sehr ins Gewicht fallen, da dieser auch wirklich sehr gut mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert.

Gruß Simon

Ich werde es im übrigen in Zukunft so machen, dass ich für den BP den DB verwende und für die Tour, bei der ich sowieso die Feder wechseln muss, gleich den kompletten Dämpfer wechsle und den Van RC fahren werde. (Ich muss die Feder wechseln, da ich im Park grundsätzlich 203mm FW fahre und auf Tour 185mm. Für 185 ist die 300er Feder aber viel zu hart.)


----------



## Timebandit (1. Oktober 2012)

Ist ja witzig. Hättest Du mir im umgekehrten Falle die Frage gestellt, hätte Deine Antwort die Meine sein können. Und zwar ziemlich exakt so, wie Du sie ausgeführt hast. Ich habe vorher den Fox RC4 gefahren und nun fahre ich den CCDB. Das 100%ige Toursetup habe ich für den CCDB noch nicht gefunden da mich die von Dir angesprochenen Hypersensibilität des Dämpfers und das damit verbundene Wippen momentan ein bisschen aneiert. Bergab und im Park ist das natürlich ein Traum!! Auf ständigen Dämpferwechsel habe ich so gar keinen Bock und muss deshalb noch ein bisschen weiter damit experimentieren. Alles in Allem ist das Teil schon ne Wucht!!
Gruß und Danke für Deine Antwort!!


----------



## othu (17. Oktober 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Lagermaße am FRX ... danke @othu
> 
> 4x 8x19x6 = 698 (2RS) SON oder 19/8-2RS1 SKF -> Horstlink




Da fehlt ne 6: *6*19/8-2RS1 SKF


----------



## der_erce (17. Oktober 2012)

Done ....Danke


----------



## kube (28. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## kai1978 (3. Februar 2014)

Hey,

habe den Cane Creek Double AIR an meinem FRX Dropzone (2013).

Beim springen haut es mich raus....welche Einstellungen (klicks)habt ihr?
Bin 1,73m groß / 80 kg

wäre toll wenn ich ein paar Erfahrungen sammeln könnte von euch...

ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (3. Februar 2014)

kai1978 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> habe den Cane Creek Double AIR an meinem FRX Dropzone (2013).
> 
> ...


Für den DB Coil gibts auf der CC Seite ne "Base Tune" Empfehlung. Für den DB Air leider nur fürs Torque DHX
An die hab ich mich angelehnt, noch je 1-2 Klicks LSR u. HSR dazu und so fahr ich ganz gut.


----------



## kai1978 (3. Februar 2014)

Ja,hatte schon gesehen das die Basiseinstellungen für unseren dort fehlen...werde es dann mal genauso probieren.....

dankeeeeee


----------



## DerWeltmeister (4. Februar 2014)

Nik1404 schrieb:


> Aber Selbst wenn man ne weile in Richtung - dreht, dürfte ja eig nix passieren. Mehr als ganz raus Drehn kann man die Schrauben ja nicht.



ACHTUNG! Wenn die Schraube mal ganz draußen ist kann es passieren dass einem auf einmal Dämpfungsöl mit 30 bar entgegenkommt. Ist mir beim einstellen der LSC bei meinem DB Air passiert, zum Glück war das Oberrohr zwischen meinem Gesicht und dem Dämpfer, somit haben meine Augen nichts abbekommen.
Ich würde daher empfehlen die die Einstellschrauben ganz rein, also auf + zu drehen wenn man den Nullpunkt haben möchte.

Was anderes, ich hab momentan das Problem dass ich den Federweg bei meinem DB Air im FRX 2013 nicht ganz ausnutze, erst wenn ich die HSC bzw. den Luftdruck so weit verringere dass es sich nicht mehr gut anfühlt wird's besser. Ich habe mir daher die XV-Air Can bestellt so wie es im DHX ja serienmäßig verbaut wird. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## kai1978 (4. Februar 2014)

Also meine Schraube war gestern halb drin und Öl kam raus....gerade zu meinem Nachbarn "Canyon" und Dämpfer geht jetzt auf Reisen...geht doch nichts über Hardtail


----------



## der_erce (4. Februar 2014)

Man kann ernsthaft beim eisnstellen der LSC die Schraube so weit lösen dass Öl rauskommt? Kann das beim normalen DB auch passieren? ein Großes Kriterium gegen diesen Dämpfer.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. Februar 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Man kann ernsthaft beim eisnstellen der LSC die Schraube so weit lösen dass Öl rauskommt? Kann das beim normalen DB auch passieren? ein Großes Kriterium gegen diesen Dämpfer.


Mit Gewalt geht alles 
Man merkt schon nen deutlichen Anschlag bei allen Einstellschrauben...wenn man dann doch weiterdreht muß man sich nit wundern wenn plötzlich Öl spritzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerWeltmeister (5. Februar 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Man kann ernsthaft beim eisnstellen der LSC die Schraube so weit lösen dass Öl rauskommt? Kann das beim normalen DB auch passieren? ein Großes Kriterium gegen diesen Dämpfer.



Standardmäßig nicht. An den Einstellschrauben ist oberhalb des Gewindes ein Ring der verhindert dass man sie zu weit rausdreht, nur war dieser bei mir leider gebrochen, daher war auch kein Widerstand spürbar. Hab den Dämpfer gebraucht gekauft, daher kann ich nicht genau sagen ob ich selbst schuld war oder nicht, jedenfalls sollte man trotzdem vorsichtig sein.


----------



## der_erce (5. Februar 2014)

Ah ok...alles andere hätte mich gewundert


----------



## TimAnyd (5. Februar 2014)

Hatte bei meinem CCDB ein ähnliches problem mit dem Einstellen, kein Widerstand spürbar, naja habe Ihn eingeschickt, mal schauen ob er morgen kommt oder erst Freitag/Samstag, da müsste ja drin stehen was repariert wurde.

Nachtrag;
Dämpfer wieder da und funktioniert einwandfrei, es wurden neue Verstellschrauben montiert!
Nun bin ich wieder überglücklich


----------



## Hardtail94 (6. Februar 2014)

Hab ebenfalls einen CCDB verbaut, allerdings in einem Torque von 2011(ich hoffe, nicht gesteinigt zu werden )
Bei mir sind definitiv bei allen vier Schrauben in beiden Richtungen Anschläge spürbar!

Dämpfer steht übrigens zum Verkauf


----------



## Chrissdk (16. Februar 2014)

So Leute mal eine Frage zur Rahmengröße. Ich besitze seit August letztem Jahres ein FRX in L und bin selber ca 1.98 groß. Dies ist mein erstes FR/DH Rad und davor bin ich Nur Hard Tail , Dirtbike und BMX gefahren. Nun habe ich aber immer das Gefühl das mir das Bike zu klein ist vom Oberrohr her. Da ich öfter auf passen muss mir nicht die Knie am Vorbau etc zu stoßen. Vllt rede ich es mir ja nur ein ...Könnt ihr mir vllt sagen für welche Körpergröße das FRX 2013 in L ausgelegt ist ? kommt mir vor als wäre es nur bis ca 192cm oder so.

lg


----------



## Arthur27 (23. Februar 2014)

So, weiss nicht ob ich 100%ig richtig hier bin, aber immerhin handelt meine Frage ums FRX und im entfernteren um (Fahrwerks-) tuning 

War heute mit meinem FRX im Bikepark und konnte dort ein aktuelles DHX von einem anderen Fahrer fahren ( an dieser Stelle nochmals besten Dank !  )
Auffällig war, dass der Fahrer trotz ähnlicher Gewichtsklasse ein deutlich strafferes Setup fuhr und dabei die Zugstufe sehr langsam war. Erschreckenderweise kam ich trotzdem sehr gut mit dem Bike zurecht 

Da der Besitzer die Abstimmung nicht genau im Kopf hatte, würde mich interessieren wie ihr euer Fahrwerk eingestellt habt. Klar ist das Strecken- sowie Fahrstilabhängig, aber eine grobe Richtung wäre durchaus interessant.

Bei meinem FRX handelt es sich um ein 2013er Rockzone, also mit Boxxer Worldcup und Vivid Air R2C. Rahmengrösse ist M und ich wiege fahrfertig um die 80kg.

Schonmal besten Dank !


----------



## der_erce (23. Februar 2014)

Als Start empfiehlt es sich die clicks aus der Anleitung mal anzusehen. Du wirst eine Strecke mehrmals fahren müssen um dafür das richtige setup zu finden. Ein Klick hier oder da... Und man tastet sich heran. Im manual stehen zudem tips für diverse streckenverhältnisse, nicht bindend aber als anhalt. Was du noch bedenken solltest ist das zwei identische Gabel Modelle nicht zwangsläufig identisch Arbeiten! Dichtungen, ölmenge oder im Extremfall sogar Qualitätsunterschiede können da zwei unterChiedliche gabeln draus machen. 

Evtl ist ein Service an deiner Gabel nötig? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Arthur27 (24. Februar 2014)

So bin ich auch vorgegangen und bin grundsätzlich auch zufrieden mit meinem Setup. Der Federweg wird gut genutzt, Durchschläge habe ich nur selten und meist nur dann, wenn ich einen Sprung versaue o.ä. 

Ich war nur erstaunt, dass der Kollege ein deutlich strafferes Fahrwerk fährt und ich trotzdem gut damit zurecht kam. Daher die Überlegung, ob mein Fahrwerk nicht doch zu weich ist ...
Ich werde auf jeden Fall nochmal am Fahrwerk rumexperimentieren, trotzdem würde mich interessieren wie andere Torque Fahrer ihr Fahrwerk eingestellt haben


----------



## der_erce (24. Februar 2014)

Also ich muß sagen dass meine mir persönlich auch zu straff vorkommt. Ich hätte meine lieber "fluffiger". Ein Freund fährt eine relativ identische Gabel, nur etwas älter und seine ist butterweich obwohl wir gleiche Federhärten drin haben/hatten. Er hat mittlerweile sogar die blaue drin.
Ich hab jetzt meinen Service Satz zuhause und demnächst wird mal komplett gewartet. Das soll, was ich gelesen habe, manchmal doch einiges bringen.


----------



## Chrissdk (24. Februar 2014)

ich bin selber noch in der Test Phase


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (24. Februar 2014)

Das bin ich seit 2 Saisons


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Oktober 2016)

Mahlzeit! 

Ich dachte mir, ich hole den Thread mal wieder aus dem Keller, statt einen neuen zu starten...

Kann mal jemand ein bisschen was über seine Erfahrungen mit (am besten verschiedenen) Luftdämpfern im FRX berichten? Ich fahre von Anfang an und bis jetzt immer noch einen Vivid Coil. Der funktioniert auch echt super, aber ich würde gern mal etwas freier mit verschiedenen Setups spielen können, was ja bei Coil etwas eingeschränkt ist. Meine Vorliebe ist ein Mittelding zwischen soft und straff, einerseits schluckfreudig aber auch mit genug Popp zum Springen.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (27. Oktober 2016)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Ich dachte mir, ich hole den Thread mal wieder aus dem Keller, statt einen neuen zu starten...
> 
> Kann mal jemand ein bisschen was über seine Erfahrungen mit (am besten verschiedenen) Luftdämpfern im FRX berichten? Ich fahre von Anfang an und bis jetzt immer noch einen Vivid Coil. Der funktioniert auch echt super, aber ich würde gern mal etwas freier mit verschiedenen Setups spielen können, was ja bei Coil etwas eingeschränkt ist. Meine Vorliebe ist ein Mittelding zwischen soft und straff, einerseits schluckfreudig aber auch mit genug Popp zum Springen.


Moin, ich bin ne zeitlang den CCDB Air aus meinem damaligen Torque gefahren. Das ging schon echt gut und nen Unterschied zu dem regulär verbauten CCDB Coil konnt ich damals nicht wirklich feststellen. 
Der CC wird wohl auch der einzigste Dämpfer am Markt sein wo du alles von außen mal fix einstellen kannst.


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Oktober 2016)

Danke für deinen Input. An den DB Air habe ich (natürlich!) auch schon gedacht, eben wegen der umfangreichen Einstellmöglichkeiten. Kommt man damit intuitiv zurecht oder stiften die mehr Verwirrung als dass sie eine einfache Anpassung ermöglichen?


----------



## der_erce (28. Oktober 2016)

Hah - Smubob auch noch am Start und vor allem noch mitm FRX. Find ich gut  
Ich liebäugel ebenfalls mit nem Luftdämpfer (Vivid Air) da ich ebenfalls die Coilvariante seit zwei/drei Jahren fahre. Wobei viele der Meinung sind, dass der Coil einfach "linearer" im Sinne der Wartung und Einstellung ist. Man muss nicht viel herumspielen. Passt das Setup einmal, dann passt es eben. Beim Air ist es halt wieder so, dass man immer nachprüfen muss, neu einstellen etc.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (28. Oktober 2016)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Input. An den DB Air habe ich (natürlich!) auch schon gedacht, eben wegen der umfangreichen Einstellmöglichkeiten. Kommt man damit intuitiv zurecht oder stiften die mehr Verwirrung als dass sie eine einfache Anpassung ermöglichen?


Es gibt ja auf der HP dieses Grundsetup mit dem kommt man auch meist erstmal gut klar und kann nach und nach das Setup an die persönlichen Vorlieben anpassen. 
Geht eigentlich alles ganz fix und mit etwas Übung sind auch schnelle, kurzfristige Anpassungen kein Problem. 
Den Vivid Air den @der_erce angesprochen hat fahr ich derzeit im Strive. Is auch echt ein geiles Ding nicht ganz so variabel aber dafür auch leichter und werkzeuglos einzustellen außer die recht engen Druckstufen/Reboundbereiche passen dir nit dann geht's halt ans umshimmen


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Oktober 2016)

der_erce schrieb:


> Hah - Smubob auch noch am Start und vor allem noch mitm FRX. Find ich gut


Klar, immer noch am Start, nur hier nicht mehr wirklich aktiv. Und ich komme leider momentan nicht mehr so oft dazu, das FRX auszuführen mit mittlerweile zwei Kindern.  Meine meiste on-bike Zeit habe ich, wenn ich meine Große in den Kindergarten bringe (sie mit dem Laufrad, ich mit dem Dirtbike) oder wenn ich mal ein Stündchen auf dem Dirt/Pumptrack im Nachbarort rumschüssle. Aber letztes Wochenende war ich mit Kind und Kegel im Wald auf richtig schönen Trails unterwegs, der Kleine bei Mama in der Bauchtrage, die Große mit dem Laufrad und ich mit der Dirt Möhre, DAS war spaßig!!  Das FRX werd ich aber vermutlich nie abgeben, das ist einfach das absolut perfekte Rad für alles, was ich mit einem MTB im Wald machen will  Mich würde zwar auch ein bergablastig aufgebautes Spectral reizen, aber dann krieg ich Ärger zuhause und mit meinem Konto 



der_erce schrieb:


> Ich liebäugel ebenfalls mit nem Luftdämpfer (Vivid Air) da ich ebenfalls die Coilvariante seit zwei/drei Jahren fahre. Wobei viele der Meinung sind, dass der Coil einfach "linearer" im Sinne der Wartung und Einstellung ist. Man muss nicht viel herumspielen. Passt das Setup einmal, dann passt es eben. Beim Air ist es halt wieder so, dass man immer nachprüfen muss, neu einstellen etc.


Also ich würde beim Luftdämpfer schon auch auf ein Setup kommen wollen, mit dem ich dann dauerhaft alles fahren kann. Ich fahre ja auch fast nur Touren, heutzutage nennt man es "Enduro", also eigentlich immer auf 185/Hi, was dafür einfach perfekt passt. Nur eben würde ich gerne andere Setup-Arten testen, um vielleicht noch etwas mehr aus dem Hinterbau herausholen zu können. Ich bin recht leicht (nackig sub 70), da habe ich oft das Problem, dass mir der Rebound mit der weichen Feder etwas zu langsam ist und der Dämpfer oder auch die Gabel dann im Federweg versacken. Deshalb teste ich auch aktuell gerade eine Lyrik (altes Modell) mit der MST Dämpfung, da die viel schnellere Ausfedergeschwindigkeiten auch bei weicher Feder bzw. niedrigem Luftdruck zulässt. Die originale Dämpfung hatte ich da immer auf Anschlag und auch beim Vivid sieht das ähnlich aus.




schbiker schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auf der HP dieses Grundsetup mit dem kommt man auch meist erstmal gut klar und kann nach und nach das Setup an die persönlichen Vorlieben anpassen.
> Geht eigentlich alles ganz fix und mit etwas Übung sind auch schnelle, kurzfristige Anpassungen kein Problem.
> Den Vivid Air den @der_erce angesprochen hat fahr ich derzeit im Strive. Is auch echt ein geiles Ding nicht ganz so variabel aber dafür auch leichter und werkzeuglos einzustellen außer die recht engen Druckstufen/Reboundbereiche passen dir nit dann geht's halt ans umshimmen


An Umshimmen vom Vivid habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber bisher hatte ich noch nie einen Dämpfer offen und habe mich auch noch nicht damit befasst, ob das im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten und Fähigkeiten läge...! Wie schon geschrieben, ich will eigentlich schon auf ein Universal-Setup kommen, einfaches Verstellen wäre also nicht so wichtig für mich. Der Vivid könnte sicher eh mal einen Service vertragen nach fast 4 Jahren... mal schauen, ob ich mich selbst dran traue oder es einfach mal machen lasse. In der Zeit dann einen Luftdämpfer im Bike zu testen würde sich da halt auch anbieten


----------



## xrated (8. November 2016)

Ich war auch am überlegen ob ich von Boxxer/Vivid jeweils Coil auf z.B. Fox 36 mit Vivid Air oder CCDB gehe. Und evtl. sogar Singlespeed, dann wäre mit 1kg Reifen ein Gewicht von ca. 14,8kg drin. Nur ob sich das bei dem alten Rahmen noch lohnt? Natürlich nicht mit Neuteilen.
Meint ihr das FRX würde sich als Freerider leichter verkaufen als im DH Setup?
Von der Geo ist der Rahmen ja noch ganz ok mit 65° Lenkwinkel und 74° Sitzwinkel, nur der Reach ist vielleicht etwas kurz bei M.


----------



## der_erce (8. November 2016)

Also ich hab meine Kiste mit ner Boxxer WC ausgestattet. Sogar ne 650B Variante. Da ging von der alten R2C2 auf die WC fast mal nen Kilo runter (wenn ichs noch richtig im Kopf hab). Der Vivid würde noch fehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (8. November 2016)

Da ist die Frage ob das fast nur am Gewicht oder mehr an der Federung liegt. Bei den einfacheren Strecken im Park kommt da nicht so der Spaß auf weil der Koffer zu behäbig ist.


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. November 2016)

xrated schrieb:


> Ich war auch am überlegen ob ich von Boxxer/Vivid jeweils Coil auf z.B. Fox 36 mit Vivid Air oder CCDB gehe. Und evtl. sogar Singlespeed, dann wäre mit 1kg Reifen ein Gewicht von ca. 14,8kg drin. Nur ob sich das bei dem alten Rahmen noch lohnt? Natürlich nicht mit Neuteilen.
> Meint ihr das FRX würde sich als Freerider leichter verkaufen als im DH Setup?
> Von der Geo ist der Rahmen ja noch ganz ok mit 65° Lenkwinkel und 74° Sitzwinkel, nur der Reach ist vielleicht etwas kurz bei M.


Je nachdem, was du fährst, kann das Sinn machen. Eine Boxxer kann ihre Vorteile ja wirklich nur bei richtig hartem Geballer ausspielen. Mir würde auch eine neue Lyrik raushängen, aber $$$  Aber Singlespeed ist kacke! Wenn Reduktion, dann eine X01 DH oder was selbstgebautes in der Art. Ich fahre an der Dirt/Pumptrack Kiste eine Hope Singlespeed Nabe mit 6 Ritzeln, das funktioniert super! 
Ich bin aktuell (wieder/immer noch) bei 15,1kg. Letzte Upgrades: Spank Spike 35 Felgen (+100g), Procore (+300g), Lyrik Solo Air MST (-240g), 77 designz Freesolo + N/W Blatt (-130g). Alles funktionelle Verbesserungen 
Die Geo finde ich nach wie vor top. Ich habe mich zum Glück aber auch für einen L Rahmen entschieden obwohl Canyon meinte M (gleiches wäre beim Spectral der Fall: PPS sagt M, fuhr sich aber grauenhaft, L passt perfekt). Behäbig finde ich mein FRX übrigens nicht, auch nicht auf Touren mit leichten Trails. Leicht rollende Reifen machen da viel aus. Fahre hinten seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren den Rock Razor und mag den sehr. Ist jetzt vielleicht nichts für grobe Park Strecken, aber in Beerfelden lief der super.
Was sich jetzt wie besser verkauft, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber generell ist es immer besser, es in Teilen zu verkaufen, wenn möglich. Hätte letztens fast ein Torque EX im Outlet als Teilespender gekauft und den Rest, also fast alles, wieder verkauft  Habe jetzt aber einfach einen DB Air gebraucht gekauft, sollte morgen kommen. Bin sehr gespannt! 



der_erce schrieb:


> Also ich hab meine Kiste mit ner Boxxer WC ausgestattet. Sogar ne 650B Variante. Da ging von der alten R2C2 auf die WC fast mal nen Kilo runter (wenn ichs noch richtig im Kopf hab). Der Vivid würde noch fehlen.


Das kann nicht ganz hinkommen... die Boxxer R2C2 liegt bei 3,1kg, meine Lyrik Solo Air hat nur knapp 1kg weniger...! Die Boxxer wiegt mit Luft glaube ich gut 2,5kg, also "nur" 1/2kg weniger als mit Stahl.


----------



## der_erce (9. November 2016)

Ja - dann wars nen halbes Kilo. War auch zu faul ums zu suchen. Aber es war schon sehr deutlich zu spüren wie leicht die Front geworden ist. kurz OT - Wie groß bist du wenn ich fragen darf? Das Spectral hinge mir auch raus und ich bin eigentlich ein M-Typ.


----------



## xrated (9. November 2016)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Lyrik Solo Air MST (-240g)



die alte oder neue?

Die Boxxer wiegt mit Luft 300g weniger.

mich würde ja auch interessieren ob eine ältere Fox 36 RC2 Float 180 heute noch sinnvoll ist oder ob die gegen eine aktuelle Pike total abstinkt. Bei der neueren RC2 wurde der Druckstufenstack weicher gemacht, dass könnte man ja nachrüsten.

1,76 hab ich, als Tourer wärs mir etwas zu kurz, vielleicht 2-3cm


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. November 2016)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ja - dann wars nen halbes Kilo. War auch zu faul ums zu suchen. Aber es war schon sehr deutlich zu spüren wie leicht die Front geworden ist. kurz OT - Wie groß bist du wenn ich fragen darf? Das Spectral hinge mir auch raus und ich bin eigentlich ein M-Typ.


Ja klar. Ich kenne den Unterschied Totem/Lyrik im gleichen Rahmen, das war schon krass.

Ich bin 180 mit Schrittlänge 86. Meine Meinung: lieber den Rahmen etwas länger und einen kürzeren Vorbau drauf. 




xrated schrieb:


> die alte oder neue?
> 
> Die Boxxer wiegt mit Luft 300g weniger.
> 
> mich würde ja auch interessieren ob eine ältere Fox 36 RC2 Float 180 heute noch sinnvoll ist oder ob die gegen eine aktuelle Pike total abstinkt.


Die alte. Habe die RC2DH gegen die MST Dämpfung getauscht, da die originale auf Anschlag auch mit dünnerem Öl zu langsam raus kam - das ist der Nachteil, wenn man nicht viel wiegt und die extra-weiche Feder bzw. niedrigen Luftdruck braucht.

Bei meiner Lyrik war es (logischerweise, wegen der kürzeren Feder) nicht ganz so viel wie bei der Boxxer.

Also es hat sich in der Zeit auf jeden Fall was getan, aber keine Welten, würde ich sagen. Bei RS sollen die Charger Dämpfungen schon deutlich besser sein, aber da bin ich bisher noch keine lange genug gefahren, um dazu was sagen zu können. Bei Fox kenne ich mich generell nicht so aus...


----------



## xrated (16. November 2016)

Glaube bei dem L Rahmen wär mir evtl der Sattel zu hoch. Und der hat ja auch nur ~1cm mehr Reach.

Und ist das denn die komplette MST Kartusche für die alte Lyrik? Wusste gar nicht das es da was gibt.
Hast du auch eine Boxxer mit MiCo?

Mit Yari, Vivid Air, Baron 2.4+DHR2 2.4 Exo, Singlespeed könnte man das Gewicht sogar relativ problemlos auf 14,1kg bringen.
Ich fahre damit ja eh nur Park und trete da eh fast überhaupt nicht. Höchstens mal als Anlauf zum springen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Februar 2017)

Ups, da fällt mir gerade auf, dass ich verpennt habe, hier zu antworten... 

Ich hatte bei meinem alten Torque FR genau 15,5cm Differenz zwischen Sattel auf Max. und niedrigster Abfahrtsposition. Da war mir klar, dass ich mit dem FRX in L mit 15cm Variostütze (dass sich das ausgeht habe ich vorher ausgemessen) zurechtzukommen werde, was sich auch bestätigt hat. Die Überstand-Höhe wäre natürlich beim kleineren Rahmen geringer, was mehr Bewegungsfreiheit auf dem Rad bringen würde, aber das ist mir bisher nur 1 mal aufgestoßen - als ich bei einem Abgang vom Rad bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit mit der Ferse am Oberrohr hängen geblieben bin und etwas blöd gepurzelt bin, statt mich sauber vom Rad trennen zu können. Ist also vernachlässigbar. 

Ja, ist ne komplette MST Kartusche. Mario selbst war letztens überrascht, dass es das gibt  da hatte er wohl nur mal ein paar Einzelstücke auf Basis der Boxxer Dämpfung gemacht. Eine Boxxer habe ich keine. Ich fahre nicht (mehr) oft genug im Bikepark, dass sich sowas lohnen würde und für mein Leichtgewicht ist die Lyrik auch absolut steif genug.

Den oben erwähnten DB Air habe ich jetzt seit einer Weile im Betrieb und er gefällt mir sehr gut  Lässt sich sehr gut auf die persönlichen Vorlieben einstellen, man muss sich nur etwas Zeit zum ausprobieren nehmen (immer nur 1 Einstellung ändern, dann wieder testen) und darf nicht wild dran rumdrehen. Das Heck hat jetzt etwas mehr Pop zum Springen und liegt trotzdem noch satt genug, genau was ich wollte. Bergauf sinkt das Heck minimal mehr ein, was ich aber nicht durch mehr Druck oder mehr LSC unterbinden will, weil das den Gesamtcharakter negativ beeinflussen würde. Ist aber erträglich, nicht so krass wie damals bei meinem Evolver im FR.

Weiterhin gab es letztens noch ein ovales Absolute Black Kettenblatt. Der Unterschied ist zwar recht subtil aber doch spürbar positiv.

Und dann hat mich vor kurzem die Gewichts-Allergie gepackt...  Da ich ja eh quasi nur noch Touren/Enduro fahre, dachte ich mir, da kann der Bock doch wenigstens ein bisschen leichter werden. Das Cockpit habe ich gerade mit einem Reverse RCC-790 Seismic, einem 77designz Vorbau und ESI Chunky Griffen um gut 180g erleichtert  Im Keller liegt ein Satz Hope Pro 4 Naben und Sapim Laser Speichen, die nur noch auf die 40mm breiten und 475g leichten Nextie Carbon Felgen warten, die sich die Tage von China aus auf den Weg zu mir machen werden. Das wird ein ziemlich feiner LRS mit ~1750g werden  (mein jetztiger Hope/Spike 35 LRS steht dann zum Verkauf). An der hinteren Nabe darf sich dann eine Hope 10-44 Kassette drehen, die auch nochmal gut 150g leichter ist, als meine aktuelle 11-42er XT. Damit werde ich dann bei etwa 14,5kg landen, womit ich erstmal recht zufrieden bin. Bei Kurbel, Pedalen und Bremse wäre noch ordentlich Luft nach unten, aber ne wirklich leichte Kurbel ist teuer, bei den Pedalen will ich bei der Standfläche gegenüber den Vaults keine Abstriche machen (also auch teuer) und da ich bei Bremsen zu 100% auf Hope vertraue würde das auch nicht billig. Meine V2 funktioniert nebenbei echt prächtig, also da besteht erstmal kein Handlungsbedarf...


----------

